# BBA in my low-light tank.



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

I just experimented with adding some NPK ferts into my low-light tank. I put a quarter of the EI dose for a 10-20 gallon aquarium (1/32th tsp KNO3 and 1/128th tsp KH2PO4 and I just pinched a bit of CSM+B and threw it in there). This is a 75 gallon tank with 64 watts of T8 over it. No CO2, but I have biowheels that aerate a lot.

I had already had a little bit of BBA, but I just now noticed it all over one of my bolbitis plants.
I'll nuke it with H2O2, but what can I do to prevent it?

Whether or not this is related to the 1/128th tsp of kh2po4 i added, I do not know. But I just noticed it now.

Should I switch to a siesta photoperiod? (which would kinda suck, because I'll come home from work at 1pm and my lights will be off)

I read here that bba is usually caused by an excess of P, which can supposedly be caused by a shortage of N. Should I dose KNO3 only? I don't want to have to deal with much algae in this particular tank, and I'm fine with my plants growing slow. Will just KNO3 grow more algae or help to prevent it?

Thinking about it, I HAVE noticed one of my anubias put out a tiny little yellow leaf once. Looking at my deficiency chart, that means severe nitrogen deficiency.

I just dosed another ~1/16tsp KNO3 and we'll see where that gets me.


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Will dosing KNO3 grow a lot of algae, or is it primarily P that does it?

If I just want to maintain my plants in good condition (not necessarily grow a jungle in a week) in a low light tank, what should I dose?


----------

